# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Manufacturer needed

## canaljim2

Looking for a large 3D printer facility that could make a ship model 5' X 2' X1.5'.  If not the entire model, possibly just the hull. I have full 3D Autocad drawings, pictures and full documention.

----------


## Bobby Lin

Hi! We can cater your needs! Just upload your model on our ShowViewer, or if not, you can email us for your specific requirements and we'll see what we can do for your request. 

Anyhow, if you are also having a problem with designing a 3d model, we also have our international pool of designers that can do the designing for you. All you need to do is post your project on our website (for free) and hire your qualified designer. Hope this helps!

----------


## canaljim2

Thanks for the info Bobby Lin, I think I have found a source.

----------


## chuckbeyor101

Go to cbworldwideproducts.com and upload your 3d object, we will print it for you. You receive a instant quote, and can also select material and color.

----------

